# Versailles Indiana Show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 20, 2020)

Good show


----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone with a '37-'39 Schwinn Motorbike for sale, no projects. I have a WANTED posting with particulars. PM me with picture and price or text me @919-412-2536, I will call you back. Thanks, Ray


----------



## jimsbeercans (Sep 8, 2020)

wanted to bump this ad...with Hartville going on early in the week this can be a nice finish for the weekend!


----------



## John Gailey (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm there, looking forward to it.


----------

